# Moving partial data from one column to another in Excel



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I scanned in some phone numbers/names using OCR and need some help in Excel. Here is example I made real quick of what the list looks like:










Column A is fine. However, do you see Column B? It has the grade and then the phone number.

Here's what I mean in column B:
Grade [one space] phone number

So, it looks like this in the excel spreadsheet:
10 555-5555

Here's what I need to do. I need to find a way to automate the process of taking out the phone numbers from column B and moving them all to a new column (C). There are four grade numbers (9, 10, 11, and 12), so I can run the process on each grade to separate them.

How can I do this? Thanks.


----------



## CastleHeart (May 4, 2002)

Put the formula:

*=RIGHT(B2,8)*

in C2. Adjust the 8 for the phone number if it includes area code. Then drag that formula down the number of rows you'd like.

- Castleheart


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

You could also use "Data">>"Text to Columns" to split the columns in half using a space as the separator.


----------

